

Show HN: The easiest way to program your Raspberry Pi in JavaScript - sarfata
http://pijs.io/learn/getting-started

======
sarfata
I built this over the last few weeks with Meteor (JS framework) and I would
love to know what you guys think! If you have a Raspberry Pi, how often do you
use it? Do you think a web ide like pijs.io would help you use it more often?

